# Offically Scared the shit out of myself



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well last night I maxed out my baby at 149 MPH. And if that wasn't enough I decided to hit a couple back roads last night.

I got the hang of it and all was doing some awesome tail slides and shit

It started raining so I decided to call it quits 

I was coming back on highway 90 and it was raining like a bitch well she hydroplaned and there is a canal on the right side of the road. I barely missed it and she shot off into the median.

I drove back home going 25 MPH and locked her up

By the way no 300ZXT's were hurt in the making of this accident


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well last night I maxed out my baby at 149 MPH. And if that wasn't enough I decided to hit a couple back roads last night.
> 
> I got the hang of it and all was doing some awesome tail slides and shit
> 
> ...


Hydroplaning sux.. my buddy and i were in his 71 nova and we were going about 50 in a 45 and of course it was raining.. and we hit a large puddle and we drifted to the right... heading right to a parked big rig and no less than 20 feet or so away she finnaly grabed and threw us 2 lanes to the left.. hydroplaning is not good...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Hummm 149? The limiter is supossed to kick in at 139 on the normal Z31 Turbo. Of course this could of been disabled by a previous owner. Glad your ok and nothing bad happened with your little experience.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah i hydroplaned in my old NX going about 55, i was going along a back country road in the dark, and didn't see that the entire road was flooded until i hit the water...i figured i'd be best to not hit the brakes, and ride it out... I was about halfway through it when my car started to drift to the right, and i was countersteering all the way to the left. I got about 6 inches from a 5 foot deep ditch, and it grabbed and threw me into the oncoming lane. Luckily, i made it out ok, but it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The speedo sensor is disconnected I was using a GPS for my speedometer

Little experience is right!!

I haven't had time to learn my limit yets but this sure gave me a wake up call


----------

